# Chilobrachys sericeus



## madhobbit (Apr 7, 2012)

Chilobrachys sericeus, the most aggressive tarantula ever discovered. I've been trying to get one for months, there just impossible to buy. I'm even thinking of taking a trip to africa to get one LOL. :2thumb:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

madhobbit said:


> Chilobrachys sericeus, the most aggressive tarantula ever discovered.


Where do you get this information?



madhobbit said:


> I've been trying to get one for months, there just impossible to buy. I'm even thinking of taking a trip to africa to get one LOL. :2thumb:
> image


Chilobrachys is an Asian genus so you won't have much luck with that.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

does not exsist in the hobby ,that picture is a chilobrachy fimbriatus ,and can be very aggresive ,mat


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

I was thinking of a trip to Scotland to catch a wild P. metallica.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Spiderstock said:


> I was thinking of a trip to Scotland to catch a wild P. metallica.


Ohh, that's right, tell everyone, now the place will be packed with people taking them all.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Craig Mackay said:


> Where do you get this information?


I bet it was that Gollum again. He loves winding up hobbits!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

That photo is completely wrong lol.

Im yet to find a C.sericeus but with the state of the Chilobrachys genus overall its probably being sold as something else. Also none of them are aggressive just defensive and theres a big difference.

If you find a Chilobrachys in Africa i am doubtful it is a Chilo unless someone bought it from Asia as a snack lol


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

ive kept all the chilobrachys ,and there are a few that are very aggresive ,not defensive ,i had them run at me biting


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> ive kept all the chilobrachys ,and there are a few that are very aggresive ,not defensive ,i had them run at me biting


You have kept every species in the hobby???


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

**louise** said:


> I bet it was that Gollum again. He loves winding up hobbits!


hahaha not me if thats what your getting at girly :lol2:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> hahaha not me if thats what your getting at girly :lol2:


You plonker! Not you at all.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

**louise** said:


> You plonker! Not you at all.


I'm loving this thread it's right brightened up my day


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> I'm loving this thread it's right brightened up my day


It's given me a few chuckles too!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> I'm loving this thread it's right brightened up my day


It brightened mine up too lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

cool, its ok to put up other peoples photos again.:mf_dribble:


----------

